# banned dogs



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i will be moving into my own house again in a few month and was looking for a white pitbull but i done a quick check to see if pitbulls are still a banned breed in the UK....and came across this

2. Banned dogsIn the UK, it's against the law to own certain types of dog. These are the:


Pit Bull Terrier

Japanese Tosa

Dogo Argentino

Fila Braziliero


howcome this breeds are banned? as for the likes of staffys etc types of terrier are not illegal? puzzles me, i dont belive "that dog is dangerous" its how they are brought up i mean i had 2 staffordshire bullterriers and they where soft as sh!t, 1 died from cancer i still have my girl staffy, shes the softest dog ever shes licks everyone and always loves her belly stroked no matter who is stroking her, and before people say why do you want a pitbull for the "status symbol" im 25 im not into that crap they seem loving dogs and alot of fun, anyone thoughts why these breeds are banned? is it because people "use" them for fights ? im looking online and cant find a definitive answer


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> i will be moving into my own house again in a few month and was looking for a white pitbull but i done a quick check to see if pitbulls are still a banned breed in the UK....and came across this
> 
> 2. Banned dogsIn the UK, it's against the law to own certain types of dog. These are the:
> 
> ...


They're fine as long as they're brought up right, but yes they're banned. Apparently more people are bitten by golden retrievers than other dogs, or something like that. Might be ball wax


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

If you own one of these dogs or cross breed with one arent you allowed to keep it once someone has checked your home and the dog is muzzled while out in public ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Its because they were bred to fight .


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> They're fine as long as they're brought up right, but yes they're banned. Apparently more people are bitten by golden retrievers than other dogs, or something like that. Might be ball wax


i belive that, 2 border collies got put down near me because they bit people, yet my staffy everyone loves her in my street she always lays on her back when meeting someone and that is a sign of her giving control to people i read somewhere, shes litrally soft as sh!te, the cat hisses and she cowers near me scared lol but shes a belter comes on runs with me, loves the sea when we go in summer etc


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Pit type dog are band , one of the lads round my way had a cross pit/staff .he is a known lad tonthe bizzies and them being cnut took the dog and done tests and stuff found it had pit blood lines and put it to sleep . Beautiful dog and soft as a brush .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> If you own one of these dogs or cross breed with one arent you allowed to keep it once someone has checked your home and the dog is muzzled while out in public ?


If your caught with one, you go to court if you aren't a cun.t and get it neatuired registered and tattood' then usually you keep it. Obv there are excpetions


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> Its because they were bred to fight .


They where bred to bait bulls......they, along with many other breeds where later trained to fight but no more than loads of other breeds. Why do you think staffys where bred the way they where also?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Its because they were bred to fight .


well thats bullsh!t because staffys where bred for bull baiting etc for the royals before the 1900's, i get what you mean though because people think these dogs ae "hard" they use them for it, wich boils my p!ss


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> They where bred to bait bulls......they, along with many other breeds where later trained to fight but no more than loads of other breeds. Why do you think staffys where bred the way they where also?


Point was you dont see labradors trained to fight and they are not banned .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

LER said:


> Pit type dog are band , one of the lads round my way had a cross pit/staff .he is a known lad tonthe bizzies and them being cnut took the dog and done tests and stuff found it had pit blood lines and put it to sleep . Beautiful dog and soft as a brush .


They can't test for pit bull blood!!! the dog goes through a visual set of measurements to determine if it fits a set group of pre defined shape.

Edited, misread your post sorry.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> They can't test for pit bull blood!!! the dog goes through a visual set of measurements to determine if it fits a set group of pre defined shape.


Correct


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> If your caught with one, you go to court if you aren't a cun.t and get it neatuired registered and tattood' then usually you keep it. Obv there are excpetions


I remember seeing a program were the police seized a dog and gave the owners a chance to prove it wasnt dangerous and to pay a fee to get the dog back, this family were in a nice way to put it scum and couldnt be bothered to go through the process so the dog was taken and put down.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Police took and killed my pitt. No options for neutering etc, it never bit any one, also provided "character references" from 99% of my grans street when he lived with her at the time. Gutted like.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> I remember seeing a program were the police seized a dog and gave the owners a chance to prove it wasnt dangerous and to pay a fee to get the dog back, this family were in a nice way to put it scum and couldnt be bothered to go through the process so the dog was taken and put down.


Yeah seen loads of dogs put down because the c.unt can't be bothered to pay for it to be neuatered, they'd sooner let it die


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Police took and killed my pitt. No options for neutering etc, it never bit any one, also provided "character references" from 99% of my grans street when he lived with her at the time. Gutted like.


Thats disgusting that they didnt even give you an option id be gutted if someone just came along and took my dog like that


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Police took and killed my pitt. No options for neutering etc, it never bit any one, also provided "character references" from 99% of my grans street when he lived with her at the time. Gutted like.


I think I remember your post from before, didn't you say they had a court hearing that you didn't attend or did I imagine that. I'm just going by personal experience, your case sounds a bit c.untish on there part


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Police took and killed my pitt. No options for neutering etc, it never bit any one, also provided "character references" from 99% of my grans street when he lived with her at the time. Gutted like.


yeah that sucks bro!, i know people with purebred pitbulls but i wanted to go down the proper route, with the papers etc all legit as people say, its a pitty breeds get banned, specialy the athletic type like the terriers and bulls, my staffy runs the beach with me every saturday morning and she loves it!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

We could debate for days as to whether they should have been banned or not and I don't have an opinion either way because I've never owned one. However, as they are banned, does that not mean that if you managed to get one it must have been bred by an unregistered dealer? That would be the main issue for me. I've heard too many horror stories of unscrupulous breeders and the way they treat their dogs that I wouldn't want to encourage them.

Staffies aren't banned and all the ones I've known have been great friendly wee dogs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I think I remember your post from before, didn't you say they had a court hearing that you didn't attend or did I imagine that. I'm just going by personal experience, your case sounds a bit c.untish on there part


No offer of a court date, kept the poor dog in kennels for 5 months then just cautioned me with "possession of a banned breed" and destroyed him 

if I'd of been given the option I'd of fought in court, almost got charged for extra crap abusing the Sargent that made me sign the caution etc. Horrible fuukers


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> No offer of a court date, kept the poor dog in kennels for 5 months then just cautioned me with "possession of a banned breed" and destroyed him
> 
> if I'd of been given the option I'd of fought in court, almost got charged for extra crap abusing the Sargent that made me sign the caution etc. Horrible fuukers


Sh!t, sorry to hear that mate. Like I say I have first hand experience of this and the sad thing is most of the tw4ts that have a dog seized have the option to keep them if they put their hand in their pocket but most don't bother, shame you weren't given that chance


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> No offer of a court date, kept the poor dog in kennels for 5 months then just cautioned me with "possession of a banned breed" and destroyed him
> 
> if I'd of been given the option I'd of fought in court, almost got charged for extra crap abusing the Sargent that made me sign the caution etc. Horrible fuukers


wow, u didint fight for your dog? really mate? ive fight all the way, from what ive just read and someone ^ up there said, if there chipped, snipped etc you have a chance to keep your dog,..wowwww seriously bro?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> Police took and killed my pitt. No options for neutering etc, it never bit any one, also provided "character references" from 99% of my grans street when he lived with her at the time. Gutted like.


That is sad news but people need to stop breeding them in this country cause they will be put to sleep it's not fair on the animal.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> We could debate for days as to whether they should have been banned or not and I don't have an opinion either way because I've never owned one. However, as they are banned, does that not mean that if you managed to get one it must have been bred by an unregistered dealer? That would be the main issue for me. I've heard too many horror stories of unscrupulous breeders and the way they treat their dogs that I wouldn't want to encourage them.
> 
> Staffies aren't banned and all the ones I've known have been great friendly wee dogs.


Where as pedigree puppy farms have the dogs health as their number one concern.......

There is a whole different world to pittbulls, some of it nice, some of it not so. There are very well known bloodlines that people aspire to own and breed within, dogs that are worth thousands of pounds even just for stud free, which within an illegal breed is rather impressive.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> wow, u didint fight for your dog? really mate? ive fight all the way, from what ive just read and someone ^ up there said, if there chipped, snipped etc you have a chance to keep your dog,..wowwww seriously bro?


There was nothing I could of done, no option to peruse the case or argue it, they presented me with a huge medical examination report giving a massive range of measurements showing he fitted into their category of "pittbull type breed". Was a bollox experience but I had rescued the dog as the runt of a litter that was going for bate at 18 month old so his few years with me was a paradise compared to where he was going to end up.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bate = makes my blood boil


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

sneeky_dave said:


> Where as pedigree puppy farms have the dogs health as their number one concern.......


There are a lot of welfare issues around dog breeding, and as long as there are idiots willing to pay hundreds or thousands of pounds for a dog, that will continue. At least registered breeders are subject to some kind of oversight, but yes I'm sure some of the "legitimate" ones treat their dogs poorly too. Personally, I would never and have never bought a dog from a breeder, licensed or not. I've had 3 dogs and they all came from rescue centres. I don't believe we need the level of professional breeding we have currently as long as there are so many abandoned dogs needing good homes.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bate = makes my blood boil


If I ever end up with my farm house in the country I'm gonna end up like the dog whisperer taking on every injured pittbull and other dog I can.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bate = makes my blood boil


I hate that to, there was a problem round my area with some people going round stealing dogs for this purpose


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> I hate that to, there was a problem round my area with some people going round stealing dogs for this purpose


Yeah, sick fcuking c.unts, imagine your dog stolen for said purposed. Makes me mad


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> these are mine....
> 
> this is my girl
> 
> ...


Lovely dogs mate i cant post a pic of my dog but hes a cross his mum was a rottweiller and his dad was a bull mastiff / newfoundland cross he looks like a giant black lab with a rotty shaped head


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> these are mine....
> 
> this is my girl
> 
> ...


Lovely dogs mate i cant post a pic of my dog but hes a cross his mum was a rottweiller and his dad was a bull mastiff / newfoundland cross he looks like a giant black lab with a rotty shaped head


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> these are mine....
> 
> this is my girl
> 
> ...


Why not just get another staff then mate?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I love staffys

My family has alway had them


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Why not just get another staff then mate?


im going to now, i just wanted to know ins and outs or the pitbull breed because they love there exercise, my girl isnt what she used to be had poison in her girly parts nearly died had an op what saved her i paid over 800£ for it what im glad i did! but she needs company since the passing of her friend, shes 7 yr old now just shes never been the same since my other staffy died, dog owners will know what i mean my male died but she was with him since a pup hard to explain really


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

@SwAn1

Think you have pics on this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/250453-show-us-your-dogs.html


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> im going to now, i just wanted to know ins and outs or the pitbull breed because they love there exercise, my girl isnt what she used to be had poison in her girly parts nearly died had an op what saved her i paid over 800£ for it what im glad i did! but she needs company since the passing of her friend, shes 7 yr old now just shes never been the same since my other staffy died, dog owners will know what i mean my male died but she was with him since a pup hard to explain really


No, I understand. I've got two dogs and as soon as one dies, I'll have to get another for the younger one. I'm not replacing the dead one but they get used to company!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> @SwAn1
> 
> Think you have pics on this thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/250453-show-us-your-dogs.html


Yeah, good thread I love dogs!!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

bigforbday said:


> im going to now, i just wanted to know ins and outs or the pitbull breed because they love there exercise, my girl isnt what she used to be had poison in her girly parts nearly died had an op what saved her i paid over 800£ for it what im glad i did! but she needs company since the passing of her friend, shes 7 yr old now just shes never been the same since my other staffy died, dog owners will know what i mean my male died but she was with him since a pup hard to explain really


Staffies are one of the most abandoned dogs in the UK. A crying shame but the good news (if you can put a silver lining on the cloud) is that you'll find a good selection at your nearest rescue centre.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> No, I understand. I've got two dogs and as soon as one dies, I'll have to get another for the younger one. I'm not replacing the dead one but they get used to company!


yeah, its not replacing defo not, and my girl would love the company, she loves little dogs! my sister has a dog called boe, its a chokee ( little fluff ball) and she loves the company of it so that might be an option, she protects it its crazy, maybe just what she needs


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Staffies are one of the most abandoned dogs in the UK. A crying shame but the good news (if you can put a silver lining on the cloud) is that you'll find a good selection at your nearest rescue centre.


yeah i get what your saying, i go to my local cat & dog shelter once per month and i hate seeing the dogs in there, and most are staffys! p!sses me off, abit love and regular walks what is so hard about that? i find staffys in cat and dog shelters round here my mate works there and they cant cope with a dog, well why fvckin get one! that p!sses me off too lol


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

thread made me get on youtube


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

CM is a c.unt though and most dog training circles share that view, so I'm told. He mistreats dogs and isn't that popular amongst people in the know. I would still love his set up to live with 100's of dogs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> CM is a c.unt though and most dog training circles share that view, so I'm told. He mistreats dogs and isn't that popular amongst people in the know. I would still love his set up to live with 100's of dogs


How dare you speak ill of cezar? Why so?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> How dare you speak ill of cezar? Why so?


haha. Not my area of expertise lol. My sis and mum breed and show dogs and I used to rave about him until all the dog fraternity lol'd at me. Apparently in dog circles he's known as a c.unt.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Police took and killed my pitt. No options for neutering etc, it never bit any one, also provided "character references" from 99% of my grans street when he lived with her at the time. Gutted like.


That's disgusting, what a joke this country is.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really read the thread properly but I don't get why people need to own a "dangerous dog" if it's not for status... yes all dogs can be dangerous and yes I bet a lot of the ukm mastiff/pitbull owners have the nicest most friendly dog in the world, but if you want a companion, get a fcuking Labrador, collie, chihuahua or terrier without the worry of someone getting mauled or the old bill taking it...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Not really read the thread properly but I don't get why people need to own a "dangerous dog" if it's not for status... yes all dogs can be dangerous and yes I bet a lot of the ukm mastiff/pitbull owners have the nicest most friendly dog in the world, but if you want a companion, get a fcuking Labrador, collie, chihuahua or terrier without the worry of someone getting mauled or the old bill taking it...


WTF. Ive owned my rottie for 1 year and Ive converted 4 people now because of what they've read in the daily mail. You want a certain dog because you want it, most people don't buy it for status


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't read the daily mail and I wouldn't class a rottie as dangerous, my neighbour has the soppiest rottie I've ever seen, my cat beats him up...

I'm talking about the pitbull types you see in rings with chains around them covered in blood "being lovely with their owners kids"


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> I don't read the daily mail and I wouldn't class a rottie as dangerous, my neighbour has the soppiest rottie I've ever seen, my cat beats him up...
> 
> I'm talking about the pitbull types you see in rings with chains around them covered in blood "being lovely with their owners kids"


ok i have a pitbull type, soft as anything, also look up ^ my male had chains round it....does that make it a horrible dog?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> I don't read the daily mail and I wouldn't class a rottie as dangerous, my neighbour has the soppiest rottie I've ever seen, my cat beats him up...
> 
> I'm talking about the pitbull types you see in rings with chains around them covered in blood "being lovely with their owners kids"


I've never seen a pit covered in blood with chains whilst its owner claims its tame. Ive seen a pit nice as pie and wouldn't say 'boo' to a goose put down though, does that count?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It would make me walk the long way around you if I saw you standing with it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Cops or not that pit could have been attacking anyone like that. I remember when I was a kid we used to buy hash off a scumbag who had a massive brindle pit and I hated, loathed being around the thing as you could just sense he was about 10 seconds away from unleashing. Never had it with any other dog like that.

The above video is why the Police put them down, labs and cocker spaniels or even german shepherds don't do that.

There are loads of kids and adults who have permanently mutilated by pit bulls, not to mention killed. They were/are bred not to show any signs of aggression before attacking (would be disadvantage in a dog fight).


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

My misses wants a pug and I want a Rottweiler lol, that would be an odd combo for 2 dogs lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Sorry but I disagree. The above video is why the Police put them down, labs and cocker spaniels or even german shepherds don't do that.
> 
> There are loads of kids and adults who have permanently mutilated by pit bulls, they are bred not to show any signs of aggression before attacking (would be disadvantage in a dog fight).


FVKCING BULL****! YOU BACK A DOG IN A CORNER ITS GONA FIGHT NO MATTER WHAT BREED!!AND FOR THE BRED TO NOT SHOW ANY AGRESSION BEFORE ATTACKING, FVCK OFF MATE!, ANY DOG CAN ATTACK FOR INSTANCE JACK RUSSEL BIT MY EX 2 CANINE WENT THROUGH HER CALF MUSCLES, FOR NO REASON ATALL


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I've never seen a pit covered in blood with chains whilst its owner claims its tame. Ive seen a pit nice as pie and wouldn't say 'boo' to a goose put down though, does that count?


Not saying it should be put down, I love animals, but I wouldn't pat him on the head if he was tied up outside a shop barking for his owner


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> It would make me walk the long way around you if I saw you standing with it


Most responsible dog owners move out into the road and let people pass, not everyone likes dogs afterall. Maybe I live in a nice area lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Not saying it should be put down, I love animals, but I wouldn't pat him on the head if he was tied up outside a shop barking for his owner


Yeah bottom line is most dogs if not all are fine as long as they aren't owned by c.unts. I'm soft as sh!t but love big dogs to mess around with and play fight, not for status or anything.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Most responsible dog owners move out into the road and let people pass, not everyone likes dogs afterall. Maybe I live in a nice area lol


The area I live, squirrels are scary, maybe I'm soft...

Even so, I see a pitbull, I'm taking my kids the other way, "harmless" or not...


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Most responsible dog owners move out into the road and let people pass, not everyone likes dogs afterall. Maybe I live in a nice area lol


that is called common sence , not many people have it, if i see someone coming walking my dog i will cross over the road for there ease of mind


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

digitalis said:


> The above video is why the Police put them down, labs and cocker spaniels or even german shepherds don't do that.





Ben_Dover said:


> It would make me walk the long way around you if I saw you standing with it


I normally make far more of an effort to sensibly to put my point across but in this case of such moronic replys your a pair of fuuckin idiots. Fact.

Walking across the street because of the way a dog may look........but steroid users are nice as pie?

Pull your heads out your **** before you start giving it "dangerous dog" bollox.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah bottom line is most dogs if not all are fine as long as they aren't owned by c.unts. I'm soft as sh!t but love big dogs to mess around with and play fight, not for status or anything.


this.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> The area I live, squirrels are scary, maybe I'm soft...
> 
> Even so, I see a pitbull, I'm taking my kids the other way, "harmless" or not...


Just 'nod' at the pit, show some respect he'll 'nod' back and you can get on your way


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> FVKCING BULL****! YOU BACK A DOG IN A CORNER ITS GONA FIGHT NO MATTER WHAT BREED!!AND FOR THE BRED TO NOT SHOW ANY AGRESSION BEFORE ATTACKING, FVCK OFF MATE!, ANY DOG CAN ATTACK FOR INSTANCE JACK RUSSEL BIT MY EX 2 CANINE WENT THROUGH HER CALF MUSCLES, FOR NO REASON ATALL


It wasn't backed in a corner though was it? It was actively pursuing and attacking people. Please, look up the breeds character traits, they are/were bred not to show any sign of impending aggression before they attack as it would have been seen by the other dog in the fighting ring as well as unbelievably high pain thresholds and ultra-strong biting muscles. This is why there are many reported cases especially in America where the dog appeared to be calm before it bit the unfortunate persons face off.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I normally make far more of an effort to sensibly to put my point across but in this case of such moronic replys your a pair of fuuckin idiots. Fact.
> 
> Walking across the street because of the way a dog may look........but steroid users are nice as pie?
> 
> Pull your heads out your **** before you start giving it "dangerous dog" bollox.


Who the fcuk said I wouldn't cross the road if I saw a "steroid user"? I probably would too...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> I normally make far more of an effort to sensibly to put my point across but in this case of such moronic replys your a pair of fuuckin idiots. Fact.
> 
> Walking across the street because of the way a dog may look........but steroid users are nice as pie?
> 
> Pull your heads out your **** before you start giving it "dangerous dog" bollox.


**** off you ignorant ****, why do you need a fukin pitbull in the UK? Or in any country for that matter, they are fighting dogs, plain and simple, and most definitely ARE dangerous as evidenced by the legions of unfortunate victims, many of whom are children.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Just 'nod' at the pit, show some respect he'll 'nod' back and you can get on your way


Ok, I won't be worried in future, thanks


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have 5 dogs


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

*** ***** **** **** so there


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

digitalis said:


> **** off you ignorant ****, why do you need a fukin pitbull in the UK?


If you read the post you would know why I ended up with a banned breed.

Next you'll be telling me they have lock-jaw......


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

digitalis said:


> It wasn't backed in a corner though was it? It was actively pursuing and attacking people. Please, look up the breeds character traits, they are bred not to show any sign of impending aggression before they attack as it would have been seen by the other dog in the fighting ring as well as unbelievably high pain thresholds and ultra-strong biting muscles, hence why there are many reported cases especially in America where the dog appeared to be calm before it bit the unfortunate persons face off.


if your gona bring up the breed character, ...please do....... then get back to me, for a dog to act out of charictar.....a well brought up dog,....they will be a reason......like my staffy is soft as sh!te, but i bet if someone came to attack me she would protect me, thats just the love and trust between a dog and owner, even a little dog would do it


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

3 Rottweilers 1 presa and 1 mastiff


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> if your gona bring up the breed character, ...please do....... then get back to me, for a dog to act out of charictar.....a well brought up dog,....they will be a reason......like my staffy is soft as sh!te, but i bet if someone came to attack me she would protect me, thats just the love and trust between a dog and owner, even a little dog would do it


If you attacked me my dog would be at the end of the garden hiding in the shed :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Labs and GS's never attack.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

warlord94 said:


> 3 Rottweilers 1 presa and 1 mastiff


Picsornodogs


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> If you attacked me my dog would be at the end of the garden hiding in the shed :lol:


haha! my dog runs away from the cat!! and my cat eats her food and hisses and my dog runs to me haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


>


You own a GSD and it's a pussy?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


>


lush dog mate! babygate for you or the dog? lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I love dogs, it's a shame that they have to be put down when irresponsible owners raise them to be overly aggressive. That being said some do naturally have a fierce temperament and these are usually the breeds that are exploited by thuggish type chavs.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> if your gona bring up the breed character, ...please do....... then get back to me, for a dog to act out of charictar.....a well brought up dog,....they will be a reason......like my staffy is soft as sh!te, but i bet if someone came to attack me she would protect me, thats just the love and trust between a dog and owner, even a little dog would do it


No **** I have owned dogs you know. Yeah I'll bring up breed character, while I'm at it I'll say this everyone goes on about staffs being great with people, well whoop de doo. So are 95% of other dogs.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> You own a GSD and it's a pussy?


Dunno what Gsd is mate, the beast in the picture is a jackaranian


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> lush dog mate! babygate for you or the dog? lol


Haha my 2 year old mate, he's more dangerous than anything in this thread!


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

swan1 your rottie American blood line ? or german?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I love dogs, it's a shame that they have to be put down when irresponsible owners raise them to be overly aggressive. That being said some do naturally have a fierce temperament and these are usually the breeds that are exploited by thuggish type chavs.


totally agree but i dont belive some breeds being naturally being fierce, its the owners imo


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Labs and GS's never attack.....


Strawman argument. That lab wasn't attacking the man, and the GSD snapped and didn't continue to attack. If you own or aspire to own a pitbull for any reason other than guarding a business then you are a moronic thug.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Dunno what Gsd is mate, the beast in the picture is a jackaranian


Oh.... lol looks like a german shepherd pup, I've been around 100's of them, maybe its the pic?


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

gsd german shepard dog


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh.... lol looks like a german shepherd pup, I've been around 100's of them, maybe its the pic?


To be honest mate your not the first, he's fully grown there... Everyone thinks he is an alsation pup


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

warlord94 said:


> swan1 your rottie American blood line ? or german?


German mate, cost 850 sheets, dad and mum both won crufts


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

digitalis said:


> **** off you ignorant ****, why do you need a fukin pitbull in the UK? Or in any country for that matter, they are fighting dogs, plain and simple, and most definitely ARE dangerous as evidenced by the legions of unfortunate victims, many of whom are children.


Any dogs can be dangerous. People have been injured by other breeds but I don't see you getting worked up on a forum about them. It how they are bought up.

Anyone ever kept a borzioi? Always liked the look of them.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

digitalis said:


> they are fighting dogs, plain and simple


This shows such lack of understanding. Please explain their history and blood line to support such stupid claims? By this statement so are staffys, English bull terriers, in fact every countys bull-terrier is a fighting dog.....They where bull baiting dogs that happened to show good traits that unscrupulous owners chose to use to their own personal advantage.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Top 10 most agressive breeds is interesting

Dachshunds

Chihuahua

Jack Russell

Australian Cattle Dog

Cocker Spaniel

Beagle

Border Collie

Pit Bull Terrier

Great Dane

English Springer Spaniel


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> To be honest mate your not the first, he's fully grown there... Everyone thinks he is an alsation pup


LOOL he looks like a 4 month old GSD, when they're cute lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

people that are posting the vids, they are trained dogs, and the pitbull one, the owner was a cvnt and was in court for treating dog like a slave! no arguments here, dog is a life companion not a status symbol or how hard you think you are, i give every dog a chance when brought up right and not some chavvy cvnt


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> LOOL he looks like a 4 month old GSD, when they're cute lol


He's full grown and still cute


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Labs and GS's never attack.....





> "Just. *BOOM! RIGHT IN THE FACE"*


 :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just so you know my tank of red bellied piranha would **** up any of your dogs.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Any dogs can be dangerous. People have been injured by other breeds but I don't see you getting worked up on a forum about them. It how they are bought up.
> 
> Anyone ever kept a borzioi? Always liked the look of them.


I'd love a cane corso, someone on here has one lovely looking dog


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a quailed dog handler and bull dogs were breed for as a butchers dog or look after livestock it was around the 15th century when they were used for fighting.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> I'd love a cane corso, someone on here has one lovely looking dog


Think when I am older ill get one or a husky.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Presa is a lovely breed and another breed I would have again, there head strong though


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> people that are posting the vids, they are trained dogs, and the pitbull one, the owner was a cvnt and was in court for treating dog like a slave! no arguments here, dog is a life companion not a status symbol or how hard you think you are, i give every dog a chance when brought up right and not some chavvy cvnt


That's the problem, most of the cnuts in council estates don't patrol it with a Labrador, they always have staffies, pitbulls etc...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just looked up cane corsa, they do look good.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Think when I am older ill get one or a husky.


my brother has a husky and well if you want one of them have plenty of energy and don't have any cats or small animals they have a strong prey drive.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Think when I am older ill get one or a husky.


I've blagged the missus for two dogs in a 3 bed semi, she laid down the law and said you want more dogs, buy us a bigger house and you can have them.......fcuk wish I'd studied more at school


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I'd love a cane corso, someone on here has one lovely looking dog


 @HAWKUS ??


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> @HAWKUS ??


Not sure, it might of been, he had a blue one, awesome looking dog


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> I've blagged the missus for two dogs in a 3 bed semi, she laid down the law and said you want more dogs, buy us a bigger house and you can have them.......fcuk wish I'd studied more at school


Wish I stuck at my plumbing apprenticeship! I don't want a dog incase I decide to go travelling at some point in the next few years, would hate to get one and have to get rid.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> German mate, cost 850 sheets, dad and mum both won crufts


Lovely looking I love them and have always been brought up with them around me, I carry my blood line on so I always have a part of them carrying  , does your one talk to you with grunting


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> WTF. Ive owned my rottie for 1 year and Ive converted 4 people now because of what they've read in the daily mail. You want a certain dog because you want it, most people don't buy it for status


I've had Rotties and had pups aswell, friendliest, dopiest animals on the planet. No idea how anyone could ever assume they're naturally vicious dogs.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

warlord94 said:


> Lovely looking I love them and have always been brought up with them around me, I carry my blood line on so I always have a part of them carrying  , does your one talk to you with grunting


LOOL yep,


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I've had Rotties and had pups aswell, friendliest, dopiest animals on the planet. No idea how anyone could ever assume they're naturally vicious dogs.


Yeah the breeder was at a loss as to why c.unts buy them, he said they're lazy and hard to make aggressive. They'll guard, but generally aggressive.......he said nah


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS My rottie is going nuts at the TV as Ross Kemp see's some 'SA's' getting arrested with dogs barking


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah the breeder was at a loss as to why c.unts buy them, he said they're lazy and hard to make aggressive. They'll guard, but generally aggressive.......he said nah


Mine cries if you leave him alone, and is impossible to punish since he p1sses himself if you give a crack... gets away with murder for it :lol:


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

don't mind me asking what do you feed your dog ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

warlord94 said:


> don't mind me asking what do you feed your dog ?


Me?


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Me?


yea


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Me?


only reason im asking I was having a discussion today in seminar about commercial food vs. raw I have always feed mine raw meat diet and a big believer with keeping it the way nature intended it to be,


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

warlord94 said:


> yea


I used to feed my dogs crap (bakers et al) my boxer would never eat it, it got banned by loads of countries recently so maybe he knew something I didn't lol. I know feed mine 'Harringtons' its £40 for 15 kg but I get trade for circa 20 quid. Just pick food by the one that has least charcoal content and you should be ok


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Thinking about getting a dog again lol haven't had one in nearly 10 years now!

Where's a good place to look for an Alsatian pup?


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Thinking about getting a dog again lol haven't had one in nearly 10 years now!
> 
> Where's a good place to look for an Alsatian pup?


pets4home


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Thinking about getting a dog again lol haven't had one in nearly 10 years now!
> 
> Where's a good place to look for an Alsatian pup?


Me, pm if you want one 

edit: don't call them alsations it offends the GSD fraternity lol


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

warlord94 said:


> Presa is a lovely breed and another breed I would have again, there head strong though


Interesting....how did you find the Presa in general, health/ temp and management wise.

What bloodlines was the dog from....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Me, pm if you want one


Have to have a chat with the woman first 

Are you down south?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Have to have a chat with the woman first
> 
> Are you down south?


Yes I am mate, like I say my whole family breed and 'show' GSD's mainly Vidax ones so they're decent.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

raptordog said:


> Interesting....how did you find the Presa in general, health/ temp and management wise.
> 
> What bloodlines was the dog from....


At first it was odd seeing a dog with cat like fetchers, there feet and there body shape. They are head strong and very intelligent will watch and calculate another way to get or do what they want. temperament very affectionate around family i.e. people that live in the house, protective, alert, high prey drive if you run they will run jump bite arm and drop there weight to pull you down, this is done with training and correct equipment and not for status dispose of energy. Enjoy the heat not so much cold. Height wise lab (gun dog) height. Very muscular mine was an import here's some info for you  http://www.castleofpresa.com/


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

warlord94 said:


> At first it was odd seeing a dog with cat like fetchers, there feet and there body shape. They are head strong and very intelligent will watch and calculate another way to get or do what they want. temperament very affectionate around family i.e. people that live in the house, protective, alert, high prey drive if you run they will run jump bite arm and drop there weight to pull you down, this is done with training and correct equipment and not for status dispose of energy. Enjoy the heat not so much cold. Height wise lab (gun dog) height. Very muscular mine was an import here's some info for you  http://www.castleofpresa.com/


i have heard of the Castle line program but had no experience of them, I have worked with the Curto lines of old, and

still got a couple left on the yard....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv got a neo mastiff which were bred by the romans for fighting. She is soppy as **** and well behaved for the most part, but last week she still took a chunk out of somebodys face while she protected a woman in an argument with her bf. All dogs have it in them, banned or not.

Iv been bitten once in my life, cvnting little jack russell!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I used to feed my dogs crap (bakers et al) my boxer would never eat it, it got banned by loads of countries recently so maybe he knew something I didn't lol. I know feed mine 'Harringtons' its £40 for 15 kg but I get trade for circa 20 quid. Just pick food by the one that has least charcoal content and you should be ok


Biscuits raw eggs and raw chicken wings is every dogs fav mate, fuxk all that tinned ****e!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What i don't understand is why people would buy a dog that's banned, knowing full well that if the police are informed, they may well take it away and it may be destroyed. Why put yourself/your family/the dog through that? Why not just get a dog that's not banned?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> What i don't understand is why people would buy a dog that's banned, knowing full well that if the police are informed, they may well take it away and it'll be destroyed. Why put yourself/your family/the dog through that? Why not just get a dog that's not banned?


Same reason anyone breaks any law, they don't think they'll get caught. I do agree though, after loosing one I'd never put my self in that situation again


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Biscuits raw eggs and raw chicken wings is every dogs fav mate, fuxk all that tinned ****e!


Yeah I feed them chicken and other meat its the biscuits Im on about, I use harringtons then top up with chicken lol I wouldn't feed the hounds tin sh!te


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

In the 70s, it was dobermans

The 80s, rotweilers

The 90s, Pitbulls and Alsations

when the fck are we going to start blaming people.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a collie and a staffy. The collie is a right bitch, she hates kids (kids she doesn't know) and hates other dogs (dogs that she doesnt know). My staffy is totally different.

I know jack Russells that are much worse. But I know I would rather be attacked by a jack than a staffy, eng bull, pit etc

Something that no one ever brings up (and if it was brought up more often people would understand its not the breed, its down to how the dogs are brought up!) Is that greyhounds and lurchers etc are bread to KILL! yet how often do you hear about these dogs attacking humans


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It's horrible how they just destroy the dog, ain't the dogs fault it's a banned breed!

Pit Bull's are one of the nicest dogs there is, I would love one.

Mate used to have one and it were a proper softy.

One good reason to live in the US is these dogs are allowed to live.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv got a neo mastiff which were bred by the romans for fighting. She is soppy as **** and well behaved for the most part, but last week she still took a chunk out of somebodys face while she protected a woman in an argument with her bf. All dogs have it in them, banned or not.
> 
> Iv been bitten once in my life, cvnting little jack russell!!


has the dog been put down then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> has the dog been put down then?


No way mate. Basicaly she was being a bit of a handful and with the mrs at college and me busy with the business's we made the decision to rehome her. A guy that used to train dogs to hunt and kill pigs in new zealand came and took her to his private kennel but she kept attacking the other dogs. So he gave her to this couple and basicaly the dog bonded with the woman and not the bloke, later that day they were having a screaming argument and my girl jumped up and ate into his face and put him in hospital. Hes ok but had a load of stitches, they were still gonna keep her as it was an act of fear and protection rather than a 'turn', but when the guy came home she went for him again lol. So i went and got her and bought her home. Since she's been back she is a different dog, as good as gold and calm as anything. Im so glsd shes back with us i dont know what we were thinking getting rid of her.


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No way mate. Basicaly she was being a bit of a handful and with the mrs at college and me busy with the business's we made the decision to rehome her. A guy that used to train dogs to hunt and kill pigs in new zealand came and took her to his private kennel but she kept attacking the other dogs. So he gave her to this couple and basicaly the dog bonded with the woman and not the bloke, later that day they were having a screaming argument and my girl jumped up and ate into his face and put him in hospital. Hes ok but had a load of stitches, they were still gonna keep her as it was an act of fear and protection rather than a 'turn', but when the guy came home she went for him again lol. So i went and got her and bought her home. Since she's been back she is a different dog, as good as gold and calm as anything. Im so glsd shes back with us i dont know what we were thinking getting rid of her.


Tekkers, with all due respect, I don't think this will be the last time your dog will attack someone/something. Do you let it off the lead when you take it out a walk and there are other dogs or kids around?

Biting the guy on the face and him needing stitches on it's first day is some serious sh1t.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> No way mate. Basicaly she was being a bit of a handful and with the mrs at college and me busy with the business's we made the decision to rehome her. A guy that used to train dogs to hunt and kill pigs in new zealand came and took her to his private kennel but she kept attacking the other dogs. So he gave her to this couple and basicaly the dog bonded with the woman and not the bloke, later that day they were having a screaming argument and my girl jumped up and ate into his face and put him in hospital. Hes ok but had a load of stitches, they were still gonna keep her as it was an act of fear and protection rather than a 'turn', but when the guy came home she went for him again lol. So i went and got her and bought her home. Since she's been back she is a different dog, as good as gold and calm as anything. Im so glsd shes back with us i dont know what we were thinking getting rid of her.


sounds absolutely ridiculous. clearly a dangerous dog


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No way mate. Basicaly she was being a bit of a handful and with the mrs at college and me busy with the business's we made the decision to rehome her. A guy that used to train dogs to hunt and kill pigs in new zealand came and took her to his private kennel but she kept attacking the other dogs. So he gave her to this couple and basicaly the dog bonded with the woman and not the bloke, later that day they were having a screaming argument and my girl jumped up and ate into his face and put him in hospital. Hes ok but had a load of stitches, they were still gonna keep her as it was an act of fear and protection rather than a 'turn', but when the guy came home she went for him again lol. So i went and got her and bought her home. Since she's been back she is a different dog, as good as gold and calm as anything. Im so glsd shes back with us i dont know what we were thinking getting rid of her.


I would of put the thing down myself with a shovel, before I got stitched up in A&E


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds absolutely ridiculous. clearly a dangerous dog


Lol shes not dangerous at all mate. She had been moved from piller to post by strangers for 3 days, scared and confused and stuck in a room with 2 people screaming at eachother. If she was dangerous i wouldnt have her laying with my 18 month old daughter. Its the same with humans, take the nicest guy in the world and there will be situations where he will still throw a punch, doesnt mean he would go home and beat his family.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Charles Atlas said:


> Tekkers, with all due respect, I don't think this will be the last time your dog will attack someone/something. Do you let it off the lead when you take it out a walk and there are other dogs or kids around?
> 
> Biting the guy on the face and him needing stitches on it's first day is some serious sh1t.


No shes never off the lead mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ben_Dover said:


> I would of put the thing down myself with a shovel, before I got stitched up in A&E


the ridiculous excuse why it is clearly ok and not a danger will be on its way. dog owners are mental. "my dog would never attack anyone". yeh ok


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol shes not dangerous at all mate. She had been moved from piller to post by strangers for 3 days, scared and confused and stuck in a room with 2 people screaming at eachother. If she was dangerous i wouldnt have her laying with my 18 month old daughter. Its the same with humans, take the nicest guy in the world and there will be situations where he will still throw a punch, doesnt mean he would go home and beat his family.


see


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> the ridiculous excuse why it is clearly ok and not a danger will be on its way. dog owners are mental. "my dog would never attack anyone". yeh ok


All dogs will attack in a certain situation. Its built into them just like every other specie on the planet. If a human does it its ok, but a dog and it needs to be put down. I find THAT ridiculous


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> see


Well of course, what were you expecting? To be right? :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No shes never off the lead mate.


How is she around other dogs? Would she go after them?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> All dogs will attack in a certain situation. Its built into them just like every other specie on the planet. If a human does it its ok, but a dog and it needs to be put down. I find THAT ridiculous


Dogs can't administer euthanizations


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> All dogs will attack in a certain situation. Its built into them just like every other specie on the planet. If a human does it its ok, but a dog and it needs to be put down. I find THAT ridiculous


if a human does it it's ok? that's what laws are for mate and the rules we abide by in society. Last time I looked if I bit into someones face I would get sent down


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Charles Atlas said:


> How is she around other dogs? Would she go after them?


She was fine with other dogs till she had her operation on her eyes, she got very bad cherry eye and was blind for about 2 weeks before having her eyelids cut off, during that time she was in and out the vets every other day, and not being able to see the other dogs barking at her she found quite traumatic, and since then shes not good with other dogs at all. Something we are working to overcome and i think we will with time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if a human does it it's ok? that's what laws are for mate and the rules we abide by in society. Last time I looked if I bit into someones face I would get sent down


You seem to be confusing laws with natural instincts and behaviour mate, they are not interchangeable entities. Law holds no relevance whatsoever im afraid.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> You seem to be confusing laws with natural instincts and behaviour mate, they are not interchangeable entities. Law holds no relevance whatsoever im afraid.


im not confusing anything mate, stop twisting what I say to fit your agenda


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> im not confusing anything mate, stop twisting what I say to fit your agenda


Agenda? Lol im not planning a terrorist bombing mate im just not killing a lovely, loyal family dog because of 1 little incident. Even the guy she bit said it was his fault and that she was reacting out of fear.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Infact if she DIDNT bite the face of a bloke laying into her new owner id be inclined to put her down. She did a good job if im honest.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Not being funny but can't you just have a breed of dog that isn't prone to biting people's faces off?

I don't understand the attraction myself, does it make you feel hard walking around with a predator on a lead?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Agenda? Lol im not planning a terrorist bombing mate im just not killing a lovely, loyal family dog because of 1 little incident. Even the guy she bit said it was his fault and that she was reacting out of fear.


what has terrorist bombing got to do with a dog with aggression issues? you've said it attacked other dogs and bit into someones face yet its a loving family pet. spin it how you like but its bullshit. im not expecting us to agree as dog nutters never do, just keeping myself amused


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

megatron said:


> Not being funny but can't you just have a breed of dog that isn't prone to biting people's faces off?
> 
> I don't understand the attraction myself, does it make you feel hard walking around with a predator on a lead?


they are loving family dogs mate. you are mistaken


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

megatron said:


> Not being funny but can't you just have a breed of dog that isn't prone to biting people's faces off?
> 
> I don't understand the attraction myself, does it make you feel hard walking around with a predator on a lead?


I remeber reading somewhere that labradors attack humans more than pitbulls. Iv been bitten by a jack russell and my mum was bitten through her hand by a golden retriever that had known her years. Every dog has it in them nomatter what the breed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> they are loving family dogs mate. you are mistaken


I knew youd come around :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> I remeber reading somewhere that labradors attack humans more than pitbulls. Iv been bitten by a jack russell and my mum was bitten through her hand by a golden retriever that had known her years. Every dog has it in them nomatter what the breed.


Fair enough, I know nothing about the topic really. Just seems a pitbull's bite is many times worse than other dogs?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not the breed ffs. Tekkers dog has been passed from pillar to post and probably felt some neglect and abuse in the past.

Not saying that I agree with what he's saying just sticking up for the breed.

Can't tar an entire breed with the same brush.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Banning the breed makes it worse as well because it's mostly dickheads who will own a banned breed BECAUSE it's banned. Daft really.

Also makes other dickheads try to create a similar mixture and pass it off as a pit etc.

Dickheads make bad pet owners, should he forced to get a licence of some description.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Or they should own a Yorkshire terrier first for its lifespan then ur allowed a big breed lol


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know much about dogs but I notice the subject of Staffs and pitbulls etc, come up often. Is there a direct correlation between bodybuilding and dog breeds 'perceived' as dangerous?

I don't see many threads on wanting a poodle or some other similar dog. I can only assume that most owners of these staff breeds etc, like the fact they have this 'perceived as dangerous' reputation?

If not, there are loads of other affectionate dogs, why not pick those?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Banning the breed makes it worse as well because it's mostly dickheads who will own a banned breed BECAUSE it's banned. Daft really.
> 
> Also makes other dickheads try to create a similar mixture and pass it off as a pit etc.
> 
> Dickheads make bad pet owners, should he forced to get a licence of some description.


its a viscous circle for the breed tho,

the reason then are banned is because of d1ckhead owners in the first place, and once banned, as you said, more d1ckheads will try and get hold of them.

but its so hard to say who is a d1ckhead owner until they get the dog, and most of the people who fall into this catergory wont be bothered if they are required by law to have a license.

catch 22 all round


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure I would fancy risking it around kids personally. What if kid messes about and stands on it or something? My mate got bitten badly on the face when he was little with something similar. Was a dog that had bitten someone before but they thought it would be fine.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Joe Shmoe said:


> I don't know much about dogs but I notice the subject of Staffs and pitbulls etc, come up often. Is there a direct correlation between bodybuilding and dog breeds 'perceived' as dangerous?
> 
> I don't see many threads on wanting a poodle or some other similar dog. I can only assume that most owners of these staff breeds etc, like the fact they have this 'perceived as dangerous' reputation?
> 
> If not, there are loads of other affectionate dogs, why not pick those?


im at the other end of the spectrum, i look fookin ridiculous walking my fluffy dog when the gf has put her in a coat (tho i do get chatted up alot because of her, i kid you not!)........... but i do it because personally i couldnt give a 5hit how i look to strangers, but i can understand why some people do aspire to owning manly looking dogs.

edit: the dog wears a coat because she has long hair and when she gets wet, she stinks and rubs herself dry on the carpet and couch so she wears a waterproof coat to keep her dry. it is not pink (not for the want of my gf trying tho! lol)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd rather have something cute and cuddly that can't tear my face off


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> It's not the breed ffs. Tekkers dog has been passed from pillar to post and probably felt some neglect and abuse in the past.
> 
> Not saying that I agree with what he's saying just sticking up for the breed.
> 
> Can't tar an entire breed with the same brush.


Your wrong - It is the breed

'Pit Bull' type of dogs were bread FOR fighting

Just like other breeds are bread to do other things

Collie for Sheep dog's

Spanials for field work

Beagles for hunting

etc etc

I do agree that about what you say about his dog. That certainly doesnt help. Any breed of dog can and will bite, just like you can get some very friendly dogs of any breed.

People always say its not the dogs its the owners its true to a certain extent but a lot of it is the dogs personality. You cant hide away from the fact that fighting is in there genes either.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Whats wrong with wanting a manly looking dog like a dogue de bordeaux? Etc

I know a lot of us would look fvcking stupid walking a chihuahua down the road.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

theshrew said:


> Your wrong - It is the breed
> 
> 'Pit Bull' type of dogs were bread FOR fighting


Correct..................... by Humans.

Again, in my previous post. "When are we going to start blaming people"

Personally, i would never own a dog that was capable of killing me. But i dont agree they're all bad because of what breed they are.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Your wrong - It is the breed
> 
> 'Pit Bull' type of dogs were bread FOR fighting
> 
> ...


Your wrong, its not the breed at all! Greyhounds and lurchers are bread for killing, dear, fox, badger, rabbit, hare etc, yet they never attack humans, infact they crave human attention.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought a pitbull once off an estate in Bradford, within the first week it bit another dogs nose off (no word of a lie) it was awful, got it home give a boot and the f*cker went for me. it then lived in the garden for a week, growling at me everytime it saw me in the window. tearing anything in it's sites to pieces, it actually managed to turn a 30ft x 12ft nicely landscaped garden into just mud. I eventually built up the courage to entice it into the back of a van with a pack of ham, soon as it was in I was straight to the kennels, bollocks to ever owning anything like that again, worst £150 I ever spent.

Then I got a jack Russell my favourite dog I ever had and the b*tch of an ex got rid of it when we split up and refused to tell me where it went.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

theshrew said:


> Your wrong - It is the breed
> 
> 'Pit Bull' type of dogs were bread FOR fighting
> 
> ...


Yeah bred for fighting as in physically. Nimble, strong, muscular with big head/strong jaw. The way u raise them should have more to do with how they act.

They aren't vicious unless made to be, except maybe the odd mental issues which can happen in any breed.

They didn't selectively breed the nastiest angriest dogs, they bred the most physically able for the job.

Every dog can be nasty if it's beaten and starved, they had no need to breed angry untrainable dogs ffs. They breed physical characteristics and capabilities.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> I bought a pitbull once off an estate in Bradford.


what was the owner like and why did he want rid?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> I bought a pitbull once off an estate in Bradford, within the first week it bit another dogs nose off (no word of a lie) it was awful, got it home give a boot and the f*cker went for me. it then lived in the garden for a week, growling at me everytime it saw me in the window. tearing anything in it's sites to pieces, it actually managed to turn a 30ft x 12ft nicely landscaped garden into just mud. I eventually built up the courage to entice it into the back of a van with a pack of ham, soon as it was in I was straight to the kennels, bollocks to ever owning anything like that again, worst £150 I ever spent.
> 
> Then I got a jack Russell my favourite dog I ever had and the b*tch of an ex got rid of it when we split up and refused to tell me where it went.


Lol, u bought an adult dog from an estate in bradford which the chances are it has been mistreated if were honest. You take it home, mistreat it yourself and imply that it's the breed.

Laughable


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

andysutils said:


> what was the owner like and why did he want rid?


Benefits street type of characters to be honest.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, u bought an adult dog from an estate in bradford which the chances are it has been mistreated if were honest. You take it home, mistreat it yourself and imply that it's the breed.
> 
> Laughable


If booting a dog for tearing another dogs nose off is mistreatment then i'm guilty, but id be damned if I was going to share a house with a dog that seemed bent on killing me. it was okay for a few days until it randomly attacked that other dog then it just seemed to turn evil.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Benefits street type of characters to be honest.


Just as I suspected.

But by the same rule, this doesn't always mean any dog you is even raised correctly cannot turn on anyone, anything that lives or breathes can regardless of upbringing or discipline.

But the enormous majority of these dog attacks are owned by subhumans who should have been drown at birth and staffys are the next poor bstards in the firing line.

Im referring to the previous owner that is scum btw, not you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> If booting a dog for tearing another dogs nose off is mistreatment then i'm guilty, but id be damned if I was going to share a house with a dog that seemed bent on killing me. it was okay for a few days until it randomly attacked that other dog then it just seemed to turn evil.


U got it home first and give it a boot. Granted it shouldn't of bit the other dogs nose off. It should of been terminated after that but do u think the dog actually thought 'he's kicking me because of an action I did earlier, I better not do it again' no, it's just receiving more abuse cementing it in it's ways even further.

It's that kind of thinking that causes bad behaviour in dogs.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

cas said:


> Your wrong, its not the breed at all! Greyhounds and lurchers are bread for killing, dear, fox, badger, rabbit, hare etc, yet they never attack humans, infact they crave human attention.


What you mean is you never hear of them attacking humans. They are all to busy chasing around a track 

TBF so are terriers

I get what your saying mate suppose its a fair point, In all honesty i quite like staffs, but i wouldnt trust one as far as i could kick one.

There is a reason you hear of so many people and other dogs being bitten by them - Its not all the owner.

.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds absolutely ridiculous. clearly a dangerous dog


If it even happened, no offence tekkers but you come across as an absolute fooking fantasist, IF this did happen theres no doubt about it the dog needs putting down


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> If it even happened, no offence tekkers but you come across as an absolute fooking fantasist, IF this did happen theres no doubt about it the dog needs putting down


Lol don't mince ur words or anything .


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Just some of the stuff ive seen over the months, really didnt mean to cause offence but couldnt think of a nice way of putting it across :laugh:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

megatron said:


> does it make you feel hard walking around with a predator on a lead?


Territoriality has nothing to do with predatory instincts, domestic dogs are far from predatory.



megatron said:


> Just seems a pitbull's bite is many times worse than other dogs?


This is the main problem, when jack russels attack the worst they can do is a small nip etc, when such a powerful dog kicks off it can cause immense damage.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> i will be moving into my own house again in a few month and was looking for a white pitbull but i done a quick check to see if pitbulls are still a banned breed in the UK....and came across this
> 
> 2. Banned dogsIn the UK, it's against the law to own certain types of dog. These are the:
> 
> ...


Said the guy with a picture of a UFC fighter as his avi haha Just admit it mate you want to look hard lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Said the guy with a picture of a UFC fighter as his avi haha Just admit it mate you want to look hard lol


haha im just a fan of nick diaz thats all you pr!ck :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I bought a pitbull once off an estate in Bradford, within the first week it bit another dogs nose off (no word of a lie) it was awful, got it home give a boot and the f*cker went for me. it then lived in the garden for a week, growling at me everytime it saw me in the window. tearing anything in it's sites to pieces, it actually managed to turn a 30ft x 12ft nicely landscaped garden into just mud. I eventually built up the courage to entice it into the back of a van with a pack of ham, soon as it was in I was straight to the kennels, bollocks to ever owning anything like that again, worst £150 I ever spent.
> 
> Then I got a jack Russell my favourite dog I ever had and the b*tch of an ex got rid of it when we split up and refused to tell me where it went.





BettySwallocks said:


> Benefits street type of characters to be honest.


Seriously, you bought an adult 'pitbull' from chavs and were surprised it turned out to have aggression issues? Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> haha im just a fan of nick diaz thats all you pr!ck :lol:


Can picture you swaggering down the street with your tap out gear head to toe shadow boxing as you walk with your pitbull foaming at the mouth running alongside you while listening to gangsta rap on your ipod

WELL'ARD lol

But anyway whats the script on the dog you getting one?

Apparently were getting either a Pug or a Shih-Tzu lol manly as fcuk!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Can picture you swaggering down the street with your tap out gear head to toe shadow boxing as you walk with your pitbull foaming at the mouth running alongside you while listening to gangsta rap on your ipod
> 
> WELL'ARD lol
> 
> ...


hahahahaha :lol:

decided to get a teacup yorkie mate! totally difrent i know, but my sister has one and its nice dog, hyper loves running about nd long walks


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> They where bred to bait bulls......they, along with many other breeds where later trained to fight but no more than loads of other breeds. Why do you think staffys where bred the way they where also?


Fila's were bred to hunt slaves....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Territoriality has nothing to do with predatory instincts, domestic dogs are far from predatory.
> 
> This is the main problem, when jack russels attack the worst they can do is a small nip etc, when such a powerful dog kicks off it can cause immense damage.


bit like keeping a domestic cat or a tiger I guess


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> If it even happened, no offence tekkers but you come across as an absolute fooking fantasist, IF this did happen theres no doubt about it the dog needs putting down


are you trying to say that he may be fanciful with the truth?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont need no pitbull my lab will own any dog and once shes mounted the poor fcuker he will be her biach


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone else wanna smash the bird from 'the secret escape' ads


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Does anyone else wanna smash the bird from 'the secret escape' ads


Yes!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> hahahahaha :lol:
> 
> decided to get a teacup yorkie mate! totally difrent i know, but my sister has one and its nice dog, hyper loves running about nd long walks


Yeah thats quite a difference

Is it a pup or a rescue dog? Pics?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah thats quite a difference
> 
> Is it a pup or a rescue dog? Pics?


pup, there not readt untill march will pop a pic up then


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Blackburn baby girl killed by* 'American pit bull-type'* pet dog

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-26131934

:whistling:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

[Q UOTE=Ben_Dover;4833678]Blackburn baby girl killed by* 'American pit bull-type'* pet dog

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-26131934

:whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Adz The Rat said:


> [Q UOTE=Ben_Dover;4833678]Blackburn baby girl killed by* 'American pit bull-type'* pet dog
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-26131934
> 
> ...


The dog was endlessly complained about its aggressiveness and viscous behaviour by many neighbours countless times aswell.

Yet again.... when are we going to start blaming people???


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

andysutils said:


> Yet again.... when are we going to start blaming people???


It doen't matter who you blame though, it doesn't help the next victim does it?


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

A golden retriever might bite you more but difference is if a japanese tosa sets about you itll kill you. Again it boils down to people bringing them up badly, but the banned breeds when they do kick off are a force to be reckoned with hence why theyre banned really


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Totally agree its how the dog is brought up


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i seen the news today about that poor 11 month old, i think there is more to that story for sure!, baby asleep in cot, and dog comes and just attacks? highly dout it!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> i seen the news today about that poor 11 month old, i think there is more to that story for sure!, baby asleep in cot, and dog comes and just attacks? highly dout it!


I did wonder that aswell, my dog is soft as **** but he wouldn't be in my baby's room without me being in there that's for sure!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> I did wonder that aswell, my dog is soft as **** but he wouldn't be in my baby's room without me being in there that's for sure!


exactly, wouldnt be suprised if i see news next week to see they abused the dog and the dog just snapped, and did you see the size of the dogcage in the garden? it was tiny, and probly couldnt even stand up in it


----------

